# Puzzle Game… Identify the object!



## Lia

The object of the thread is to identify what the picture is of… the first person to guess, will be the next person to post their own puzzle picture. 

Here’s the first contribution. It’s probably too easy for you guys, but, we’ll see.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like the center part of a bike wheel where the spokes are?


----------



## Lia

Dang!  I'm no good at this, lol.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia said:


> Dang!  I'm no good at this, lol.



Yes you are, I had to look at it a dozen times


----------



## Lia

pirate_girl said:


> Yes you are, I had to look at it a dozen times


 
lol, well, you get to post your pic now.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lia

Is it some sort of 'Applique?' Or, part of the pattern on a loom?


----------



## pirate_girl

Nope..


----------



## Lia

er... ok, lol. Back to the drawing board then.  I'll give it some further study.

Good one pg!


----------



## Lia

Tapestry?


----------



## pirate_girl

No lol


----------



## muleman RIP

Thermal image of a shoreline?


----------



## pirate_girl

No, no.. no!!
I thought someone would get it right away.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well it looks like a bunch of yarn to me.


----------



## Cowboy

Boobies .


----------



## tommu56

muleman said:


> Well it looks like a bunch of yarn to me.





Cowboy said:


> Boobies .



Ill combine the 2 

Yarn covered boobies  (sweater)


----------



## pirate_girl

Animalia.. 
Bright colours..


----------



## pirate_girl

Gosh, if Cali (California) were here.. he'd have guessed it right away.
There's a big fat hint for y'all!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Peacock feather???


----------



## pirate_girl

Yessssssssss!!



Your turn Brian!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok....I'm not too good at photo editing but here goes nothing...


----------



## thcri RIP

groomerguyNWO said:


> Ok....I'm not too good at photo editing but here goes nothing...



A section of your dog???


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Geez..told you I wasn't too good at photo editing...


----------



## pirate_girl

It's Murph's turn!

Good try Brian.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll go ahead and wait for Murph to come up with something..

Mmk.. what is it?


----------



## thcri RIP

groomerguyNWO said:


> Geez..told you I wasn't too good at photo editing...



I just remember you posting the pic of your dog.  

Go ahead PG not a problem I will be kicked out of FF  here real soon again anyway.


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I'll go ahead and wait for Murph to come up with something..
> 
> Mmk.. what is it?



ET's fingers???


----------



## tsaw

Looks like some kind of sea food?


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Looks like some kind of sea food?




Well dayum!!

Ok, what kind.. you must be specific..


----------



## tsaw

The kind you eat?

Ok.. Crab?


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> The kind you eat?
> 
> Ok.. Crab?



Nooooooooooooooooooo...


It's shrimp!



Ok Tom, your turn now.. we'll wait for Murph..


----------



## tsaw

next


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks Simpson-ish..


----------



## tsaw

yea.. u got it


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tsaw

A little harder--


----------



## tsaw

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 53136



Speed Racer.


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Speed Racer.


No, and I don't know what yours is either LOL


----------



## tsaw

HINT TIME! Mine is a animal. LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> HINT TIME! Mine is a animal. LOL


An otter?


----------



## Cowboy

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 53136


 Old steam locomotive


----------



## pirate_girl

Cowboy said:


> Old steam locomotive


Yep! 



Your turn Cowboy


----------



## Cowboy

I aint very good with pics but I'll try.


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboy said:


> I aint very good with pics but I'll try.



clothes hanger??


----------



## Cowboy

Nope


----------



## Cowboy

thcri said:


> clothes hanger??


 I aint very good with clues but think old .


----------



## bczoom

Powder Horn?


----------



## Cowboy

bczoom said:


> Powder Horn?


 We have a winner  Your next


----------



## bczoom

I need to get back to work so someone else can take my place.


----------



## pirate_girl

This one may be too easy..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yup!  Stapler?


----------



## pirate_girl

Yay!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I guess its my turn again.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

suitcase or amplifier?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

nope....though your second guess is in the right category


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Hint?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Hint?



makes music


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

could be an old radio or speaker

or a case for a flute or something of the sort.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

furniture?


----------



## snow dog

clock radio


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

accordion


----------



## NorthernRedneck

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> accordion



Reps for the correct guess!!!






Your turn.....


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

I think this should be pretty easy but........


----------



## Lia

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> I think this should be pretty easy but........


 
Not a demmed clue!!!   These are getting harder AAUTO!  lol. Is that the whole of the attachment?  It looks as if something at the bottom is missing... 

In any event, taking a wild guess I'm gonna go for ummm, er... erm... Oh, I dunno, a Plate Rack?


----------



## Cowboy

Old baby crib ?


----------



## snow dog

Your jail bars


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

NOPE.   CLUE......... Its automotive and is military in nature...


----------



## Cowboy

Headache rack ?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

front grill guard?


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> front grill guard?


On a jeep?


----------



## Cowboy

Radiator grille on an old military jeep .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

groomerguyNWO said:


> front grill guard?


 


yup, dig dig dig we have a winner, good call, reps coming your way.



your turn.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Alrighty then!!!  Let's get some of the snowcat guys on here into the game for a bit.  BTW.....that's the first clue!


----------



## snow dog

snowcat window


----------



## NorthernRedneck

snow dog said:


> snowcat window



Um...yah....but what kind of snowcat???  Let's see if you guys can identify it


----------



## snow dog

the color looks like Thiokol Spryte, but it could be your lam Trac


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Piston bully


----------



## NorthernRedneck

nope, nope and nope!!!

Hint...it's in the "a snow cat tour" thread!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

LMC or a DMC


----------



## NorthernRedneck

nope and nope!!!

Next hint......It was originally posted by our own resident pirate in the above mentioned thread!!!


----------



## Cowboy

Tucker ?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

nope...think canadian made...not lamtrac either


----------



## snow dog

snow trac


----------



## pirate_girl

A Kristi KT3..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

nope and nope

Next clue.......


----------



## snow dog

*Bombardier*


----------



## pirate_girl

I guess my Bobcat lessons on all things Snowcat haven't sunk in, eh? lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

snow dog said:


> *Bombardier*





But which model????


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> I guess my Bobcat lessons on all things Snowcat haven't sunk in, eh? lol



You should get this PG...took it from one of your posts in the thread mentioned earlier


----------



## pirate_girl

A thiokol spryte..

ooooops..


----------



## snow dog

so what is the model, and can we see the original picture


----------



## snow dog

b-15


----------



## snow dog

gt300


----------



## snow dog

sw-48


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Alrighty then...


----------



## snow dog

j-5


----------



## Galvatron

Kristi if i ever see one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

ok...snowdog was the first to mention the right make at least so give it a go...it's you turn!!!


----------



## Galvatron

groomerguyNWO said:


> ok...snowdog was the first to mention the right make at least so give it a go...it's you turn!!!



The close up of the red is from a Kristi......i have a eye for classy workmanship


----------



## snow dog

snowcat tour page 37


----------



## NorthernRedneck

yup...you found it!!!  All the clues were there....posted by PG...canadian made...found on the snowcat tour....all there!!!


----------



## snow dog

here you go


----------



## NorthernRedneck

got it but I'll let someone else have a go...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

blinds


----------



## snow dog

We have a winner


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

well that was quick...........


----------



## snow dog

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> well that was quick...........


 

I wanted to take it easy on you guys


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> well that was quick...........



Your turn!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

OK her ya go............


----------



## snow dog

hot rod frame


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

no...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

the blue looks yamaha.....maybe sports bike or snowmobile???


----------



## pirate_girl

is that silver frame a roll bar?


----------



## pirate_girl

desert patrol vehicle?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

groomerguyNWO said:


> the blue looks yamaha.....maybe sports bike or snowmobile???


 

Fabricated the exhaust on this bad boy for a customer.....good guess
your turn


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice bike!!!

Here you go...have fun!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> Nice bike!!!
> 
> Here you go...have fun!!!



grass and a black thing?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

but what is the black thing attached to???


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> but what is the black thing attached to???


Umm.. ahh.. a bike?


----------



## snow dog

a leg


----------



## NorthernRedneck

what kind of leg?  Think big!


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> what kind of leg?  Think big!


Moose


----------



## snow dog

elk


----------



## snow dog

cow, buffalo


----------



## snow dog

big foot


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Moose



ding ding ding








Your turn PG


----------



## pirate_girl

It's a moose!!

Wow, that was a guess..

Ok..

Here's one.. probably too easy..


----------



## bczoom

A painting?  If so, I'll go with Monet.


----------



## pirate_girl

nope, not a painting..


----------



## snow dog

foam


----------



## pirate_girl

no


----------



## Lia

Dang, pg!  You make life so hard, lol.  Is it a magnified head hair? A soapy hair?


----------



## pirate_girl

no lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Hint: it has to do with sport


----------



## Lia

Then it can only be a Tarantula's leg.   ://


----------



## Cowboy

Tennis ball ?


----------



## pirate_girl

Cowboy said:


> Tennis ball ?


----------



## Lia

Way to go Cowboy!  As soon as you posted that, I knew you were correct.  lol

pg, you're a sadist!   lol



Just kidding honey...


----------



## pirate_girl

I like this game!


----------



## Cowboy

I couldn't of got it without the sport clue . 

  Here Ya go, I had to find something .


----------



## Lia

Is it some type of Spur?


----------



## thcri RIP

Looks like a tiled floor to me with some junk laying on the floor.   I got it right didn't I.


----------



## Cowboy

Lia said:


> Is it some type of Spur?


 No but definatlly western . 


thcri said:


> Looks like a tiled floor to me with some junk laying on the floor. I got it right didn't I.


 Yer half right but no ceegar 

Think dungeon .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

a Shackle?


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> a Shackle?


 Back then thats what they were called antique handcuffs . Your turn Rusty .


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ok my turn, huh?


hmmmmmmmmmm



alright.

sorry its a small pic


----------



## bczoom

Silver spoon?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

T'isn't.


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ok my turn, huh?
> 
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> alright.
> 
> sorry its a small pic


 
Oh, c'mon!!  lol. You couldn't have gotten it any smaller!

Is it a cameo brooch?


----------



## Cowboy

No chit , I cant even see it


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

T'isn't. If I made it any bigger it would get all distorted. I just got it off the interwebz.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Sorry, didn't know there was a size rule


----------



## Lia

Cowboy said:


> No chit , I cant even see it


 
Shhh!!!  Don't laugh; it's Rusty, and he means well.  er... I think.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

want me to ue something else? I can get a pic of something here around me but it wont be high quality


----------



## Lia

Ok, I'm guessing it's either a door knocker base, or a door bell base?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

T'isn't. But you are getting closer. I think


----------



## Lia

Rusty Shackleford said:


> want me to ue something else? I can get a pic of something here around me but it wont be high quality


 
No!!!  It's cool Rusty. Please don't change it, because it's all part of the fun of trying to guess what it is.


----------



## Lia

Ohhh, is it the base of a door handle?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lithium's engagement ring?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no and no.


----------



## pirate_girl

a very posh porthole?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hi pg! and no


----------



## pirate_girl

Hiya sweets!

Damn! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

base for a wall light?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> base for a wall light?


 

hmmm.........



yeah sure i'll take that lol. was lookin for sconce, but you are aright


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok here's one..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nipple clamp?


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> nipple clamp?


 Nooooooooooooo lol


----------



## Cowboy

Can opener ?


----------



## pirate_girl

You're in the right area, Cowboy..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PIZZA SLICERER


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> PIZZA SLICERER



Aaaaaannnnnnnnd we have a winnah!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I WINNED!


ok what is this


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Backrest on a kitchen chair?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nadda.


----------



## pirate_girl

roll of tape?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Bondage device....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> roll of tape?


 
ka-blooey you got it again!


----------



## pirate_girl

slightly distorted..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

is that a russian 1$ bill on the floor of a strip club?


----------



## pirate_girl

hardee har har..
No!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

sorry, i'm all screwed up today totally out of my mind. the weekend cannot come soon enough


----------



## pirate_girl

Hurry weekend for Rusty!

Hint: medical.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rusty Shackleford said:


> sorry, i'm all screwed up today totally out of my mind. the weekend cannot come soon enough



Isn't that most of the time???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

IM thinkin stethoscope?


----------



## Cowboy

BP Cuff


----------



## Lia

I was thinking more a BP Monitor?


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> IM thinkin stethoscope?



Ok, I'll give it to ya..

It's part of the dial on a sphygmomanometer


----------



## Lia

Cowboy said:


> BP Cuff


 
Sorry, I meant cuff... I'm multi-tasking and not paying attention, lol.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> Ok, I'll give it to ya..
> 
> It's part of the dial on a sphygmomanometer


 
How the hell do you spell that???


someone else can have my turn. im leavin. l8r!


----------



## pirate_girl

L8r Rusty, I'm leaving too.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

easy one.


----------



## snow dog

wood paneling


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

on what?


----------



## snow dog

wall


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

a wall on what.


----------



## snow dog

hint please


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

think rural


----------



## snow dog

barn


----------



## snow dog

out house


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

larger


----------



## snow dog

garage


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

think farm


----------



## snow dog

did you miss my answer of Barn


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

yup...missed it sorry, your turn


----------



## snow dog

here you go


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Am i missing some thing here....field?


----------



## pirate_girl

Tulip fields in the Netherlands?


----------



## muleman RIP

PG got it!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> PG got it!



We won't know 'til tomorrow..zullen we?

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21466339


----------



## snow dog

PG got it


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> PG got it



I am the mistress of photo and other observation.
Clues+ photo= Google Search win..

Guess..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

looks like keys on a brass musical instrument......hmmmm....maybe a sax or close up on a flute???


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

French tickler


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> looks like keys on a brass musical instrument......hmmmm....maybe a sax or close up on a flute???


 Good job Brian (and a reppie if I can)..

You're up!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Next on the list....


----------



## pirate_girl

Brian, is that by chance a gramafone(phone)?  lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That was quick.






Your turn again!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

No Brian, I didn't win. 
You didn't change the properties on the portion of the pic you saved.
I saw gramafone-1 first, then downsized it and saw it was indeed one.

After you find a pic of something, first cut it down and save it with a different name.

Your 'toin again!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ahhh...I see...so the pirate's cheatin eh???  How about this one then...


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> Ahhh...I see...so the pirate's cheatin eh???  How about this one then...




Didn't cheat at all..

Hmmm..
Volume/tone control on a geetar?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

JK...but nope...keep guessing....


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> JK...but nope...keep guessing....



I don't know!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll be nice and leave you with a second clue as to what it is before saying goodnight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You guys have fun guessing this one...I'll announce the winner in the morning...


----------



## snow dog

too bad it aint in focus


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> I'll be nice and leave you with a second clue as to what it is before saying goodnight.





hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No guesses?






Anyone???


----------



## snow dog

melting Ice


----------



## pirate_girl

It looks like something anchored in concrete.


----------



## muleman RIP

Cable shackle on an a stuck lamtrack!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

nope, nope, and nope.

Hint...farm


----------



## snow dog

bottom end of cow


----------



## NorthernRedneck

snow dog said:


> bottom end of cow



Close enough.  I'll give it to ya!!!


----------



## snow dog

here you go


----------



## Cowboy

Alphalfa pellets .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like the same stuff I feed my guinea pig with.


----------



## snow dog

1/2 right


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> 1/2 right


 Well I aint never had a pellet stove or know what they are made of but I'll guess thats the inside hopper of a pellet stove .


----------



## snow dog

yes cowboy  Red fir pellets, your turn


----------



## Cowboy

snow dog said:


> yes cowboy Red fir pellets, your turn


They cant be , they are green . 


Here Ya go . Sorry I dont know how to make lil bitty blurry pics like some . 

Hint Antique .


----------



## muleman RIP

Bull nose ring


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Bull nose ring


 Nope , The other end of the small ring fits in something though .


----------



## fubar

I can't consentrate on the pic with that gal pulling on her corset string!!!!
Can you make her go ahead and take it off or get dressed or something?


----------



## Cowboy

fubar said:


> I can't consentrate on the pic with that gal pulling on her corset string!!!!
> Can you make her go ahead and take it off or get dressed or something?


 It does appear to be stuck Huh ?


----------



## muleman RIP

Jailers key ring


----------



## snow dog

gate ring


----------



## Cowboy

muleman said:


> Jailers key ring


 We have a winner . Good guess Bill . Yer next .


----------



## fubar

Unfair.....he's probably seen a million of em!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Someone else can jump in till i find something.


----------



## snow dog

Here you go


----------



## muleman RIP

latch plate


----------



## snow dog

nope


----------



## Cowboy

Only thing I can make out is the lower right hand corner , looks to be like the end of a log to me .


----------



## snow dog

nope


----------



## Cowboy

Roll of foil covered insulation or sound deadner ?


----------



## snow dog

nope


----------



## fubar

Is that water?


----------



## snow dog

clue


----------



## fubar

alligator


----------



## muleman RIP

ice in a stream


----------



## snow dog

nope


----------



## snow dog

fubar said:


> Is that water?


 


yes some of it is water


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to turn in early tonight so here is my puzzle to ponder as well.


----------



## snow dog

next clue


----------



## fubar

suez canal ?


----------



## snow dog

nope


----------



## snow dog

nest clue


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

quarry?


----------



## snow dog

no  think bigger problem


----------



## snow dog

next clue


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Excavator


----------



## snow dog

I'll give it to you


----------



## fubar

Rut roe...somebody got fired!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

So what is this?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

busted fender bracket for a 8n tractor


----------



## muleman RIP

No but it is a farm tool.


----------



## pirate_girl

hoof scraper?


----------



## muleman RIP

no


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

has it been modified?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

part of a tiller?


----------



## pirate_girl

What does it have to do with Bill?
Machine or animal or what?
Hint please! lol


----------



## muleman RIP

No modification but it has been used for over 75 years. Think hand tool.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

its a bark scraper,log shaper


----------



## muleman RIP

no.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

hint


----------



## muleman RIP

used for harvesting


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

hand sickle


----------



## pirate_girl

grain scooper??


----------



## muleman RIP

No and no.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

does it cut or dig


----------



## muleman RIP

No. it is used for harvesting a crop.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

hand thrasher of some sort


----------



## muleman RIP

Almost.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

my great grandfather might know.................


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> No. it is used for harvesting a crop.


For scraping corn for feed?
Man I am out of guesses here.
Is it an ancient farm tool, ya know... like you?
J/k Bill...


----------



## muleman RIP

Well PG got it almost. It is a corn husker worn in the palm of your hand and used to peel the dried husk back so you can get the ear off the stalk. It makes it a lot easier and saves your fingers getting all cut up. You stab the pointed end into the ear and close your thumb over the husk and pull it down. I learned to use them when I was about 5-6 years old. The mules were good at only moving up about 2-3 stalks and stopping while you picked those ears and then told them to step on to the next few. We did a lot of corn that way till dad bought a used picker to pull behind our first A john Deere. Grandpa got the harnessmaker to make leather thumbs for us with a cord that you tied around your wrist to hold them on. Your hands would get all cut up from the husks.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Double decker bridge.


----------



## pirate_girl

nooooooop!


----------



## muleman RIP

jar label


----------



## pirate_girl

Non, monsieur, consider that a hint..


----------



## muleman RIP

Eiffel tower


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Eiffel tower



Oui!!


----------



## snow dog

next puzzle please


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bczoom

A waffle with whipped butter?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

alligator hand bag


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> A waffle with whipped butter?


close!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

steak and mashed potato's


----------



## pirate_girl

no


----------



## snow dog

sweater


----------



## pirate_girl

You can eat it .. Zoom was the closest..


----------



## snow dog

toast


----------



## pirate_girl

get a visual and think _closer_...


bczoom said:


> A waffle with whipped butter?


----------



## snow dog

waffle and egg


----------



## pirate_girl

Hint: summer treat....


----------



## bczoom

Ice cream cone aka waffle cone.


----------



## pirate_girl

Answer: (because I have to leave soon)


Next!


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Ice cream cone aka waffle cone.


  ooops, winner!


----------



## bczoom

Someone else can post the new item.  I too have to leave.


----------



## snow dog

here you go


----------



## bczoom

Pumpkin pie on a plate?


----------



## snow dog

nope


----------



## snow dog

next clue


----------



## snow dog

last clue


----------



## bczoom

Fish sandwich?


----------



## snow dog

nope


----------



## snow dog




----------



## bczoom

Ummm, I'm a simple guy when it comes to cooking and eating.

What is it?


----------



## snow dog

I know it as a dutch baby pancake, it is baked in the oven, served with butter, powdered sugar and lemon.


----------



## fubar

My gawd...that looks like something that Galvi would post!!!


----------



## snow dog

ok Fubar post a puzzle


----------



## fubar

Oh, I'd like to, and I know of a goody, but I'm not on my compute and can't, but thanks for offering to let me jump in...maybe next time!! thx


----------



## bczoom

OK, I think this will be a tough one...


----------



## snow dog

sheave


----------



## bczoom

Nope.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

eyeball


----------



## bczoom

Nope.

Clue - You can easily stand inside of it.


----------



## snow dog

stadium


----------



## bczoom

Not that big.

I'd say a mid-sized car could fit in it.


----------



## bczoom

Another view.  This one may give it away.


----------



## DaveNay

bczoom said:


> Another view.  This one may give it away.



Shuttle main engine


----------



## bczoom

Close enough Dave.

Saturn-5 rocket.


----------



## DaveNay

bczoom said:


> Close enough Dave.
> 
> Saturn-5 rocket.



Every one of you have something like this, some of you probably have this exact thing.


----------



## snow dog

computer chip


----------



## DaveNay

snow dog said:


> computer chip



Close enough.

Intel Core i7 CPU


----------



## snow dog

here is an easy one


----------



## muleman RIP

Backward Mexican 1981 Chevy custom cruiser!


----------



## snow dog

you win


----------



## mak2

who? me?


----------



## snow dog

muleman said:


> Backward Mexican 1981 Chevy custom cruiser!


 
You win Muleman

your turn Mulley


----------



## mak2

oh damn wrong bthread again.


----------



## snow dog

mak2 said:


> oh damn wrong bthread again.


 

cheer up Buddy, your turn will come
 Keep trying,, never say die


----------



## mak2

I just keep pluggin away.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## NorthernRedneck

zipper?


----------



## pirate_girl

no


----------



## snow dog

razor


----------



## muleman RIP

Bolt


----------



## pirate_girl

No Snow Dog, and No Bill..


----------



## snow dog

dog hair brush


----------



## pirate_girl

snow dog said:


> dog hair brush


 No!

Hint: meeces.. hehe


----------



## NorthernRedneck

mouse trap?


----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


> mouse trap?


Yo!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My turn again...here you go!  Have fun!


----------



## pirate_girl

Umm.. ahhh.. umm...


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

polar bear in a snow storm


----------



## snow dog

Hint please


----------



## pirate_girl

a melted snowman with the coal left behind? LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> polar bear in a snow storm





We have a winner!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Funny stuff

gata find a pic................


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

What is it........


----------



## snow dog

totem pole


----------



## NorthernRedneck

got it but I'll let someone else guess


----------



## pirate_girl

a line up of summat to do with Nascars


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

not a totem pole.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> a line up of summat to do with Nascars


 close enough..... your turn


----------



## pirate_girl

K.. some of you might never see these on your travels..
I do a lot.. what is it?


----------



## snow dog

garage


----------



## pirate_girl

No, rural.. Americana


----------



## muleman RIP

Mail pouch barn. Used to be they would paint one end of a barn to be able to advertise their product on it.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Mail pouch barn. Used to be they would paint one end of a barn to be able to advertise their product on it.


Yep!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hard to get a good pic of this.


----------



## pirate_girl

What the........?? lol


----------



## Lia

It looks sort of like a 'styalized head' of a Cat ornament...   ???


----------



## muleman RIP

try this one.


----------



## pirate_girl

cake pan?


----------



## snow dog

vase


----------



## muleman RIP

Lia is pretty close and it does originate from Europe.


----------



## Lia

Ok, um... is it a styalized head of Bambi? Altho, that's not European, is it?  ://

Man, this is tougher than it looks...


----------



## Lia

Is it metal?  Not that that's relevant, but...   ://


----------



## pirate_girl

It is head on the handle of a spoon or kitchen tool?


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I have to give it to Lia. It is a cat of sorts on an imported bottle of wine from Germany. I know damn well none of you would have thought of a wine bottle!


----------



## pirate_girl

That's cool!


----------



## Lia

lol. Well, I would never have guessed.     Good one muleman!

You know what pg?  You were fairly close too, and I'm a bit tied up right now... you wanna take this go?


----------



## pirate_girl

Sure, but I have to go soon too.

One more for now-


----------



## muleman RIP

candle base


----------



## pirate_girl

Nope!


----------



## Lia

pirate_girl said:


> Sure, but I have to go soon too.
> 
> One more for now-
> 
> View attachment 53476


 
Sorry hon, but Dan Futterman's on the TV, what can I tell you?   

And, after that Alan Shore will be 'wooing' his way across the screen leaving a trail of broken hearts in his wake.  

Oh, and trust you to give an almost impossible one to identify!


----------



## Lia

Rotor Blades?


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia said:


> Sorry hon, but *Dan Futterman*'s on the TV, what can I tell you?
> 
> 
> Oh, and trust you to give an almost impossible one to identify!


 he's yummy 

It's not that difficult really.


----------



## bczoom

Is it one of DaveNay's windmills that did a crash-and-burn?

How about a double boiler or whatever they call those pots where one sits in the other.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia said:


> Rotor Blades?


uh huh, on what?


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Is it one of DaveNay's windmills that did a crash-and-burn?
> 
> How about a double boiler or whatever they call those pots where one sits in the other.


LOL!!!

Nope.. Lia is the closest..


----------



## muleman RIP

Ceiling fan was my first guess.


----------



## Lia

pirate_girl said:


> uh huh, on what?


 
Helicopter?  Model or otherwise... *she said covering all bases*


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Ceiling fan was my first guess.


Ya should have went with it!

You sir, are of course... correct!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia said:


> Helicopter?  Model or otherwise... *she said covering all bases*


----------



## Lia

Well done muleman!!!


----------



## Lia

That was a good one pg!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks darling.
Reps for all who played.


----------



## snow dog

is some winner going to post something


----------



## Lia

There ya go then!


----------



## snow dog

sponge


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lia said:


> There ya go then!


Lia, always rename your pictures


----------



## Lia

It ain't a sponge snow dog, lol.



OhioTC18 said:


> Lia, always rename your pictures


 
Uh??   lol.  What'd I do wrong?


----------



## snow dog

Chrysanthemum


----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


> Chrysanthemum


 
Ok, just tell me!  How'd you get that so quick?  

Ohio!  What did you mean? lol


----------



## Lia

Ok, I got it! lol.

I call foul on snow dog!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Lia said:


> Ohio!  What did you mean? lol



If I click on properties or try to save the image to my computer it showed "Test pic Chrysanthemum". I cheated


----------



## snow dog

redo, sloppy computer operator


----------



## Lia

Ok, try this one!


----------



## snow dog

Flower


----------



## Lia

Nope.


----------



## snow dog

carpet


----------



## Lia

It isn't carpet.


----------



## snow dog

Hint please


----------



## fubar

She got you Snow Dog!!!

(click on pick to save!!!!))


----------



## Lia

fubar, you snitch!   


er... hint?  Ok, you can brush your hair with it.


----------



## snow dog

it's a hand


----------



## fubar




----------



## Lia

It ain't a hand snow dog.


----------



## snow dog

brush


----------



## Lia

Nah... next?


----------



## snow dog

bath brush


----------



## Lia

Alas... no!


----------



## snow dog

tooth brush


----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


> tooth brush


 
Silly!  One cleans one's teeth with a toothbrush!


----------



## snow dog

Oh great puzzler - how about another hint


----------



## Lia

Another hint?  Goodness me! *sighs*   Oh, ok, one could, with perhaps a little difficulty, fit it into one's pocket.


----------



## snow dog

wow - that really clears it up - - - - like mud


----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


> wow - that really clears it up - - - - like mud


 
lol.  

Actually tho, there might be some connection with 'mud' to it, with an odd er... Gypsy thrown into the equation.


----------



## snow dog

hand brush


----------



## Lia

Not a hand brush.  Sowwy...


----------



## snow dog

nail brush


----------



## Lia

Not a nail brush, no. You know, if'n you've never been out of the States, you probably won't have seen one of these.


----------



## snow dog

I've never


----------



## snow dog

bath sponge


----------



## Lia

Oh dear!


----------



## Lia

No, it's not a sponge.


----------



## snow dog

Lia said:


> Not a hand brush. Sowwy...


 



who's sowwy ?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

i've never brushed my hair with one


----------



## snow dog

thanks Buddy, help me


----------



## Lia

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> i've never brushed my hair with one


 
er... I know I'm gonna be sorry I asked this, but, never brushed your hair with...???


----------



## Lia

AUTO, so nice of you to have dropped by...   snow dog, it's been fun,  lol, but, it's gone midnight over here and if'n I don't go to bed now I'll turn into a rodent, or pumpkin, or something equally as nasty.    

Have fun!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

the object in the pic


----------



## snow dog

Baby hair brush


----------



## fubar

This one is so funny.... I'm still sitin' here with tears in my eyes!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

This one has me stumped!


----------



## Lia

I unreservedly apologize to everyone for delaying the thread game. I really thought I would be back home sooner than now. The Picture is of a Hedgehog guys... 


What? What? Technically one could brush their hair with it; I mean, what if one were to be lost in the wilderness, without so much as a face cloth? One would have to take desperate measure to appear presentable when Van Damme came by to rescue one…


----------



## pirate_girl

hee hee!


----------



## Lia

I have to go out again, so anyone can take the go.  Have fun!   )


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia said:


> I have to go out again, so anyone can take the go.  Have fun!   )


I'll catch up with this tonight Lia.
Thanks for the fun


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok... here's one to think about.

It'll be interesting to see if anyone's guessed it when I return this evening.

Ciao!


----------



## muleman RIP

shower mat


----------



## bczoom

The back side of a shower or tub enclosure?


----------



## snow dog

bottom of sink


----------



## Lia

lol Bill, don't you recognize your own pic?  It's the bow of the Aircraft Carrier that you posted, in another thread. Or, the bow of one very similar... The three holes are the mooring line openings, and the two gold looking objects are the Anchors, and the 'V' shape is the bow.

Voila!    *Takes a bow*


----------



## snow dog

does it fit in your pocket


----------



## Lia

snow dog said:


> does it fit in your pocket


 
Nawww!  Are you serious?  We're talking real toys here!  These babies ain't pocket money toys, they shoot to kill.


----------



## Lia

An easy peasy one to keep folks going for a while...


----------



## fubar

Oh No...."Stop trying to cheat"???

I gotta quit following this thread, Lia, you are a card!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

satellite?


----------



## Lia

groomerguyNWO said:


> satellite?


 
Cool groomerguy, can you get a handle to it? It's really what I'm looking for, 'cos this one is special. It's kinda inhabited.   


fubar, lol.  You can't quit now, you're my er... ally, sometimes.  

A Card?  lol.  I thought only guys could be a 'card,' and only then if'n they were er... Corinthians and Gamblers.


----------



## Cowboy

Lia said:


> An easy peasy one to keep folks going for a while...


? [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8rHarp1GEE"]YouTube        - ISS Tour - Welcome To The International Space Station![/ame]  ?


----------



## Lia

Yep!  You got it Cowboy!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lia said:


> lol Bill, don't you recognize your own pic?  It's the bow of the Aircraft Carrier that you posted, in another thread. Or, the bow of one very similar... The three holes are the mooring line openings, and the two gold looking objects are the Anchors, and the 'V' shape is the bow.
> 
> Voila!    *Takes a bow*



  you are one smart girl!


----------



## JackieBlue

fubar said:


> This one is so funny.... I'm still sitin' here with tears in my eyes!!!




Really?


----------



## fubar

JackieBlue said:


> Really?


 YUP!!

Lia, you may have more on the hook than I thought......

Lia has TWO games running here.


----------



## JackieBlue




----------



## pirate_girl

Next..


----------



## fubar

Schroom?


----------



## pirate_girl

haha.. guess that one was too easy..


----------



## fubar

Thx,   I fixed Keltins beef tips w/ mushrooms last night...still fresh on my mind I guess!!
Someone else need to go next tho, 
I am not where I can pay attention to give answers..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## rback33

Tomato?

naw.. I am thinking pepper now....


----------



## pirate_girl

no, but that's a good guess Jeremy.


----------



## bczoom

strawberry?


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep!


----------



## bczoom

Next.


----------



## jpr62902

bczoom said:


> Next.


 
Your new _Twilight_ tattoo?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Vase


----------



## bczoom

No and no.


----------



## JackieBlue

jpr62902 said:


> Your new _Twilight_ tattoo?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

is it a liquid?


----------



## bczoom

No (not a liquid)


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Person,place,or thing?


----------



## bczoom

It's a thing used by a person.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

hint?


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> hint?



I have the answer, but I am not sure Zoom wants me to spoil the mystery 
Y'all would never guess this one in a million years lol


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> I have the answer, but I am not sure Zoom wants me to spoil the mystery
> Y'all would never guess this one in a million years lol


 
looks like a dogs back end to me


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

What kind of peson uses it?


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> What kind of peson uses it?


Any person, in warm weather.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Shorts


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Shorts




Yup!

Zoomer in shorts by the pool.. 

P.S.-- he sent me the pic in case no one got it, so the thread could continue as he wouldn't be here this evening.



Your turn Afab!


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> Yup!
> 
> Zoomer in shorts by the pool..
> 
> P.S.-- he sent me the pic in case no one got it, so the thread could continue as he wouldn't be here this evening.
> 
> View attachment 53547
> 
> Your turn Afab!


 Lucky guess.........got to find a pic be right back...


----------



## jpr62902

I'll play ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Key slot?


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Key slot?


 
That's what I first thought, too!  (but no)


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

its an eyeball


----------



## jpr62902

Well that was way too easy.


----------



## pirate_girl

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Lucky guess.........got to find a pic be right back...



Looks like you are still up


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Here goes....


----------



## pirate_girl

The thing on the right looks like a sloth smiling.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

hint,it has been around for 400 million years.


----------



## jpr62902

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> hint,it has been around for 400 million years.


 
Horseshoe crab or cockroach


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

nope


----------



## pirate_girl

scorpion?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

no,hint..found in the pacific and Indian ocean.


----------



## pirate_girl

chambered nautilus/shell creature


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

pirate_girl said:


> chambered nautilus/shell creature


 

yup


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

Bird eating fish.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Bird eating fish.


It's a bird, but it's not eating fish.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hummingbird getting nectar from a flower


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Hummingbird getting nectar from a flower


----------



## tsaw

Got one for ya FF members!


----------



## pirate_girl

a cat or an eagle?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

mutated chicken


----------



## NorthernRedneck

nose?


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## pirate_girl

tsaw said:


> Got one for ya FF members!


TOM SAWYER!!!
Pay attention.... did anyone guess it?


----------



## tsaw

Sry.. got distracted.

You guessed with cat, AAUTOFAB1 got the photo.

Good work!


----------

